# not a Gnex, or TB what else?



## utpxxx (Jul 24, 2011)

If you don't want the Gnex or are thinking of getting rid of your TB (who would do such a thing). What other phone would you get? or are planning to get in the future?


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

My next choice would be the razr, I'd probably wait for the MAXX version though, it's a nice phone.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Right now I'm contemplating a droid 4 it might be nice to have a physical keyboard again, if i don't end up with a g nex. I like the rezound as well but I'm not impressed with the design, its nice just not my flavor.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## hellzya (Jun 10, 2011)

Waiting for a galaxy note type of phone to hit verizon. Ill hold on too the bolt for now.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

something is going to seriously have to outdue the G-nex for me to go to anything else. i have an upgrade in 2 months. the thunderbolt is running strong, it is a solid phone with tons of development for it. IF we get a fully working ICS build on it, i may hang on to the phone for a while until something i REALLY want comes out (quad core, HD SAMOLED+, nice camera, thin design. probably the galaxy SIII....lol


----------



## stanlalee (Aug 10, 2011)

Rezound! Verizon has already reduced the price by $100 and as far as I'm concerned the biggest advantage the GNex has over the Rezound is the software. Its only a matter of time before Rezound has ICS both Sense and AOSP/CM9 which will make it much less boring. I browse the GNex development forums on occasion and I have yet to see anything I'd want to do besides debloat the stock software. For $200 the Rezound is a steal considering the exact included iBeats earbuds cost $100 at Bestbuy/Crutchfield ect. External hardware I prefer the superamoled screen but I like every other aspect of the Rezounds build. The silicone engines are too close in performance to matter (one has a slight processor advantage and one has a slight GPU advantage).The fact samsung doesn't have removable storage and simple USB to computer transfer alone make me favor the Rezound.


----------



## Droid_Evo_8 (Jul 22, 2011)

stanlalee said:


> The fact samsung doesn't have removable storage and simple USB to computer transfer alone make me favor the Rezound.


I don't use my cable lately to transfer my files from my PC to my Bolt, I use Air Droid. And it's Free from the Market. You're welcome. Hehe 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

I been off contract for about 3 months now and I still don't see a reason to leave thunderbolt yet. Looking forward to Droid 4 but I will wait to see if its good. Don't want to be locked in for 2 years on something and 2 months later something amazing comes out. Rezound seems cool but I would wait









Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk.


----------



## john.. (Aug 4, 2011)

I have an upgrade coming so I am keeping an eye out for a new phone. The galaxy nexus probably tops my list right now, but I'd like to get something that was a bigger jump in technology. To me, the biggest advantage of the galaxy nexus is the fast software updates that don't have to wait for company/carrier changes. The battery life of the razr maxx looks appealing as well. My thunderbolt does what I need right now. If ICS comes to the Thunderbolt, I might keep it for a while.

The rumored google 7" tablet and the $249 7" Asus tablet announced at CES both have piqued my interest as well. I might prefer one of those to a new phone.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

if i had to upgrade right now id go rezound. waiting for the first quad core phone though


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Rezound. I'm not sure how that phone is going so unnoticed. The screen is very nice. Better than the gnexus, both to my eye and in specs. It's more dense than the iPhone 'retina' display even though it's bigger. Impressive. The only advantage to the GNexus, like stanlalee says, is ICS and that it's a google phone. Very good phone it just isn't getting the hype that the RAZR or the Nexus is.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Because Verizon is only offering two year contracts now, it's going to have to be a pretty compelling phone to force me to sign my phone life away for two years.

Edit: because of that, the Nexus is all the more compelling. Two years on the TBolt or something like it? ugh


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

tekhna said:


> Because Verizon is only offering two year contracts now, it's going to have to be a pretty compelling phone to force me to sign my phone life away for two years.
> 
> Edit: because of that, the Nexus is all the more compelling. Two years on the TBolt or something like it? ugh


Agreed with only 2 year contracts, a nexus device which pretty much ensures prompt updates is very appealing, though my upgrade doesn't come around until next year in November, so maybe I'll get the jellybean nexus device then


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

if I had an upgrade right now, I'd wait a while - I feel like we're in a bit of a holding pattern as far as what awesome new stuff is coming in the next year. dual core will blow over pretty quick, I think, and quad core will come in right behind it...

that said, I would find a free upgrade to either the Rezound, Razr or GNex to be pretty hard to pass up regardless


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

number5toad said:


> if I had an upgrade right now, I'd wait a while - I feel like we're in a bit of a holding pattern as far as what awesome new stuff is coming in the next year. dual core will blow over pretty quick, I think, and quad core will come in right behind it...
> 
> that said, I would find a free upgrade to either the Rezound, Razr or GNex to be pretty hard to pass up regardless


That's what happened to me. They won't give you a RAZR (not that I want one) or a GNexus. Weird because the Rezound came out around the same time. I guess they don't want to give away their flagship Droid line or a phone that, like previously stated, will likely get every update for a long time and you'll be less likely to resign a contract.


----------



## utpxxx (Jul 24, 2011)

i was wondering what the community thinks, because i get an upgrade in spring around april, and i get one year upgrades due to my business. Nice to see that people still want the razr even tho the bootloader is locked


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

At this point I personally would wait for Razr maxx but if you have to get one now now get a REZOUND


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I'd wait until the claims about the Razr Maxx's battery life were substantiated by some testing, THEN get it if they're true

also I'd personally wait until it got a less ridiculous name but that's probably just me...


----------



## utpxxx (Jul 24, 2011)

the way i see it tho the razr maxx is a fail without unlocked bootloader


----------

